# just my luck....lol



## armydoc63 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well fellas...I finally got my ocean kayak..its a 15 fter....i also purchased a, Extrasport Osprey PFD...A Carlisle Day Tripper kayak paddle.....but,,I feel real sick...When i got ready to put the kayak on my small 4-door car...it made my rooftop bend in....lol....Well ,,to make a long story short ...The guy i bought the kayak from was nice enough to put the kayak on his truck an haul it to my house......What A DAY.....LOL....any advice or instructions from yall would and has always been very useful.....


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

look at the yakima roof rack systems i have a q towers and a crossbar on the cab of my tacoma and some kind of cheap ladder rack on the back of my bed its how i move my yak


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

It looks like you'll need some type of hard racks. I don't know if you have them rain gutters on your car or if you'll have to drill them in. Good luck and congrats though!


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

You didn't mention the weight of the new yak. Some car manufacturers have certain laod/weight restrictions.

Most of the major brands of cartop carriers offer car mounts that will fit your car doors regardless if you have rain gutters or not ( and should not require drilling). If you search today and tomorrow , some of the brands are on sale today and tomorrow. Price them and check for size and availablity online for free.

Mount your front carrier supports close to the windshield , and allow it to help support the weight. This area is generally the strongest support area (reinforced with metal and glass).

Mount rear supports as close to the rear window as you can. If it is one of the more common brands, they will come in a "set-size" and offer little flexibility.

Always tie-down the front and rear of the yak to the car undercarriage; I use ratchetts. The front tie-down controls the yak from being an airfoil and floating off ; the rear tie-down prevents slippage of the yak comming onto your hood in case of sudden stops. After driving for 10 minutes , stop the car and re-check your tie-downs for slippage , or stretch, or wind driven "rumble vibrations" .

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

I forgot to mention a particular issue : *ALL* kayak manufactures are disingenious (read as: lie) about the weight of their yaks.

Their advertised weight is the yak completely stripped : no attatchments , no neoprene covers, no ropes , no handles, no paddles, etc. And even then , they aren't accurate.

Fishwander


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

hey doc I have a mini van that I have to use sometimes and what I've been doing for about 3 yrs. is put a 2x4 pc. of wood under the rack crossover pc.Not saying it's right or wrong but it works.then put the kayak on and strap it down.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Where did it bend? Just in the middle of the roof? I used the yakima option on my "smaller than most" car... and it works great! It was a little scary installing it but it wasn't too bad. My car is just a 2 door so the ones you put in the doors was a no go for me. I got the yakima landing pads and load bars from backcountry.com for $160 and the towers off craigslist for around 40 I think... and the result:










LOL :beer:

MYT


----------



## armydoc63 (Jun 26, 2007)

I dont have a factory rack.......NOOO....rack at alllll...


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

O well then your best bet is to go to one of the shops around here and let them set you up.If you tell us what kind of car it is we might be able to help a little more.But you can go to about any bike shop or where they sale yaks and get a idea of what you need and looking at as far as price 
good luck


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

armydoc63,

I many times used foam pads and put two ratchet straps goes over the kayak and inside of the car. Some times I carried two kayaks on the foam pads on the roof of a car.

The roof of the vehicle bent a lot but they all pop out when I removed the foam pads and kayaks. The roof of the vehicle is dent resistant against soft and wide objects. I (150 lb) could sit on the roof on any vehicle. The roof design and the material are different from hood or door i think. The dent pop out immediately when I got off. If you use foam pads and put the kayak gently you can not get a dent. My kayak is 80 pound it did not leave permanent dent. Did you get a permanent dent on the roof? I am just curious about your car.

joe


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

armydoc63 said:


> I dont have a factory rack.......NOOO....rack at alllll...


Army neither did I. I bought that one as an after market one and installed it myself. I was trying to give you an idea of the pricing and how it looked. The metal towards your doors is a lot more sturdy than the middle of it, that why/how an after market one will work.

MYT


----------



## armydoc63 (Jun 26, 2007)

heyyy MYTMOUSE.....I have a 2001 mitsubishi mirage....4 door...noo roof rack....the foam pads sound like a good idea.....thanks


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

In Eastern Mountain Sports there is a manufacturers book that has each car model, and the parts needed for their rack system. Some car models don't have a rack made for them. I will consult this book before my next vehicle purchase.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> armydoc63
> heyyy MYTMOUSE.....I have a 2001 mitsubishi mirage....4 door...noo roof rack....the foam pads sound like a good idea.....thanks


I beleive that Ocean Kayak reccomdends transport hull up for all Prowlers . All the more easier for the foam rack.

Incidently, EMS is still offering a 20% sale off at the present time.

Fishwander
Ocean Kayak 13 prowler
Also , check out yourlocal Craigslist for bargins


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Off topic, but that Big Game absolutely swallows that car. Haha.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

And the driver can swallow the Big Game!

Just kidding big guy!

GB.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

mytmouse said:


> Where did it bend? Just in the middle of the roof? I used the yakima option on my "smaller than most" car... and it works great! It was a little scary installing it but it wasn't too bad. My car is just a 2 door so the ones you put in the doors was a no go for me. I got the yakima landing pads and load bars from backcountry.com for $160 and the towers off craigslist for around 40 I think... and the result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where does the key go?:beer:


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I told my wife about mytmouse's car & kayak. She said "he can probably put the car on top of the kayak" lmao!!! 


I dont have a rack either on my car (saturn). I used a bathroom floor mat to set the kayak on. I use to straps across the hull, in conjunction with bow & stern straps. WOrks like a charm. The roof dents in, but pops back out with unloaded. Old saturn + plastic panels. WIN


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

You want to see one of those little suckers under a 16' canoe!
Mine is is a red 4 door.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

> where does the key go?


Viper keyless entry/alarm! Can't go wrong! LMAO... For an emergency I can just climb through the hatch, I ain't got far to go!

MM,
She just jealous! LOL

MYT


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Where did it bend? Just in the middle of the roof? I used the yakima option on my "smaller than most" car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smaller than most? Dag-um....that's smaller than all! 
That little wind-up could fit in the bed of most pick-ups! 

In regards to your problem with the roof thing, just take a couple of oversized pool noodles and place those on the roof towards the front and rear. This will support the weight, cost next to nothing, and make you happy.


----------

